

Ask HN: Will joining EMC' Data science & Big data analytics course ensure a job? - mac_mansean

I would like to join EMC' Data Science and Big Data Analytics training(https://education.emc.com/guest/campaign/data_science.aspx). Is it worth for a data scientist job? Right now I am programmer skilled in Java and interests in big data. Please advice<p>Thanks
======
throwaway1979
Would 1 week of java training turn a novice into a expert programmer? I took a
quick peak at the course page and it does look very interesting. However, I
dont think you can call yourself a data scientist after taking this course. If
you want some free resources, check out coursera's machine learning course.
You can also find some free map reduce training from google. In my opinion,
becoming a data scientist takes years - not days.

